# What is it?



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

My friend was desperate to get rid of her fish so I took them today. There were seven male guppies and a pleco. There was also some other bottom dweller. I don't know what it is.

I'm sorry, unfortunately, I can't get any pics right now. I'll do my best to describe this fish.



It is about four inches long. It is orange-ish gray with three wide, black bands. It's got whiskers with makes me think it might be a type of catfish.. I don't know. It's about an inch tall. 

I've been trying to find pics of it on the internet, but I can't find anything... Any help?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

It could be clown loach. did it look like this

(http://www.funfishtank.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/clown-loach.jpg)
it looks like what you described


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

It is!!! Thank you so much!


----------

